
Microsoft announces new VR headsets for Windows 10, starting at $299 - MollyR
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/26/13418156/microsoft-windows-10-holographic-virtual-reality-headset-announced-price
======
Tiktaalik
This seems like a pretty big announcement and yet there's no real details.
When is this shipping? What software is available? Weird.

------
ocdtrekkie
I was super excited to preorder an Oculus on the first day... until I saw the
price. At a more reasonable price point, this is probably going to get me
started on VR, finally. I know it won't be the "best" quality, but the
market's too fluid to invest heavily in the high end immediately.

~~~
trapperkeeper79
Likewise. I have phone-based VR and a beefy PC. The pricey headsets, limited
content and exclusives for headsets have kept me out of the higher end. A
friend (also a dev) and I were just chatting yesterday that we'd get hololens
and attempt to write apps with it - were it not for the insane price
(especially after I wasted almost 2K on Google's Glass debacle). A lower price
point and wide availability across vendors might mean fewer exclusives and
that is great for the whole industry.

Incidently, I thought Google was doing a good job with the Google VR SDK. But
I now am very skeptical since it appears (just my humble, personal opinion)
they are more focused on their Daydream platform than they are on wide
availability across vendor devices.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Yeah. For $299, I can buy a headset with the knowledge I'm gonna replace it
soon. But if I buy an $800 headset, it has to do EVERYTHING.

I did Glass too, and again, HoloLens outpriced my acceptable "stupid expense
to be on the leading edge" budget. :D

~~~
sammydavis
Buying nextstep on intel (I think it was os 3.3, it cost like $800) was the
last big thing I invested in that turned out to be a big mistake, but I'm
lucky :-) I happened to think google glass would never go anywhere but that
was lucky too. Probably most developers never have been nextstep running
(except on a mac ;-)).

------
BatFastard
Does anyone have a link to the demo video? This video refers to the first, but
doesn't have much useful info in it.

~~~
XzetaU8
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqXo7pKJGtU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqXo7pKJGtU)

~~~
CoolGuySteve
Man was that ever boring. I was expecting some Direct3D or XBox integration,
like a Forza game or something.

Between the stale demo, the lack of technical details, and no release date, I
wouldn't be surprised if the headset doesn't actually work all that well yet.

------
tofupup
wonder if there is something similar for linux?

~~~
randiantech
mmm, maybe the HTC Vive?

~~~
erikpukinskis
SteamVR does not support Linux yet.

